# APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

on a gille de la tourette par ici en pleine crise CAMISOLE SVP


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> CAMISOLE SVP


C'est pas plutôt le ban ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2010)

Mainteanant qu'on a le refrain, on attend les couplets


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Mainteanant qu'on a le refrain, on attend les couplets



Et la musique.
C'est important la musique.


----------



## black-hawk (24 Février 2010)

il est en train d'en répendre de parout de cte connerie


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

j'en ai mare des utilisateurs de mac, ils ne font rien pour aider, ne sont pas objectifs, ça me gonfle


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> ça me gonfle


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> j'en ai mare des utilisateurs de mac, ils ne font rien pour aider, ne sont pas objectifs, ça me gonfle


on a même pas eu un exposé de ton problème mon bichon alors crie pas et dit nous se qui vas pas.


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

bande de tapettes


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> il est en train d'en répendre de parout de cte connerie



Et c'est encore les modos qui devront nettoyer. 

Ce n'est plus un forum, ce sont les urgences psychiatriques. :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> bande de tapettes







C'est le MQCD ici ou quoi ?


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> bande de tapettes



pas mal il arrive a changé les couleur et les tailles de texte (en fait il marche très bien se mac book)

@eseldorm cool cette autoportrait.


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et c'est encore les modos qui devront nettoyer.
> 
> Ce n'est plus un forum, ce sont les urgences psychiatriques. :hosto:




Je les emmerde les modos,
le modo je le prend et je l'encul à sec, qu'il vienne me parler ce gros con !!!


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je les emmerde les modos,
> le modo je le prend et je l'encul à sec, qu'il vienne me parler ce gros con !!!



sonnyboy un baisse ton futal en prépa pour la 4


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Il fait tout sauf le Godwin 
C'est un fake


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

PARLE FRANCAIS PAUVRE  PIGNOUF !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> PARLE FRANCAIS PAUVRE  PIGNOUF !!!!


Je ne suis pas français.
Ça te gène peut être ?


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> J'suis pas français.
> Ça te gène peut être ?



Oui, ça me gene, j'aime pas les étrangers !!


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Oui, ça me gene, j'aime pas les étrangers !!



de mieux en mieux vite une pelle, faut pas le laisse souffrir.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Tu sais quoi, tu me fais penser à ce type dans _Full Metal Jacket*_ (je te met un lien, au cas ou ) qui pète un plomb et qui se tue dans les toilettes.
Toi, t'as franchi la première étape, vivement la seconde.

*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je les emmerde les modos,
> le modo je le prend et je l'encul à sec, qu'il vienne me parler ce gros con !!!


Rhaaa là là quand on est modo il faut payer de sa personne :rateau:

(vaut mieux en rire)


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu sais quoi, tu me fais penser à ce type dans _Full Metal Jacket*_ (je te met un lien, au cas ou ) qui pète un plomb et qui se tue dans les toilettes.
> Toi, t'as franchi la première étape, vivement la seconde.
> 
> *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/


non quand même pas, avec une bonne nuit de repos et deux trois mois de psy se monsieur peut aller bien il reste toujours un espoir.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Oui, ça me gene, j'aime pas les étrangers !!


JPTK ! on sait que c'est toi ! 


Rends toi et t'auras la vie sauve !


----------



## whisper33 (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> bande de tapettes




t'es frustré petit? ou refoulé? rohhh allez assume toi un peu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h16 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> Tu sais quoi, tu me fais penser à ce type dans _Full Metal Jacket*_ (je te met un lien, au cas ou ) qui pète un plomb et qui se tue dans les toilettes.
> Toi, t'as franchi la première étape, vivement la seconde.
> 
> *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093058/




grave il est sur la bonne voie ! allez on l'encourage


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Au tout cas il a l'air sacrement nerveux.
Je commence à cerner l'origine de ces problèmes avec les produits Apple.
Une mighty mouse fracassée contre un mur dans un accès de rage, ça fonctionne moins bien, forcément.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je les emmerde les modos,
> le modo je le prend et je l'encul à sec, qu'il vienne me parler ce gros con !!!


_Rhââ, quand je pense qu'iMax  et naas qui ne sont plus modos... comme ils vont la regretter cette occase là  :love:_


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

Ceux qui viennent de sinscrire sur Mac Gé et découvrent cette prose doivent se dire où diable suis-je tombé(e) !?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Amok !!! Je t'aime !!!



C'est-y pas mieux ainsi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Grosnounours était ma femme avant de changer de nom, je suis malheureux sans elle, qu'elle vienne me parler cette grosse conne !!!



Ah la salope


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

Pour revenir dans le sujet :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144701/tim-cook-parle-d-apple-et-de-ses-produits


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

BANDE D'ENCULES


----------



## Gronounours (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> BANDE D'ENCULES



Comment t'as deviné ? :rose:


----------



## ÉB (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> BANDE D'ENCULES



J'ai toujours été du matin en effet.


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

voila le debut du litige pour ceux qui n'aurait pas vu...
l'histoire d"un mec qui voulait donner tout son matos &#63743; parce que c'est nul


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2010)

On s'en fout. :sleep:


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2010)

n'empêche, il y avait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas vu un sujet aussi intéressant au bar...  :rateau:

un boulet de compét, ça devient rare aussi... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h28 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> On s'en fout. :sleep:



tu veux dire......


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2010)

Splendide! :love:


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> n'empêche, il y avait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas vu un sujet aussi intéressant au bar...  :rateau:
> 
> un boulet de compét, ça devient rare aussi... :love:
> 
> ...



mais... RACLURE !!
:rose:


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> JPTK ! on sait que c'est toi !
> 
> 
> Rends toi et t'auras la vie sauve !



J'AI RIEN FAIT CETTE FOIS PROMIS ET MÊME BANAFOUF EST TROP OCCUPÉ EN CE MOMENT À COUPER DU BOIS POUR L'ÉTÉ QUI ARRIVE !! 

mais c'est vrai qu'on pouvait confondre j'avoue :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2010)

tombom a dit:


> mais... RACLURE !!
> :rose:



*Plait-il ??? * :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

ben moi j'aime pas quand on est mechant avec moi ...


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2010)

ON VA TOUS ÊTRE BANNIS ET Y AURA PLUS PERSONNE SUR LES FORUMS SAUF IDUCK QUI PARLERA DE FRANÇOIS BAYROU !!


----------



## sc3fab (24 Février 2010)

Vu l'heure des posts j'en déduis qu'il n' y a plus de modo la nuit, comme disait



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> n'empêche, il y avait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas vu un sujet aussi intéressant au bar...  :rateau:
> 
> un boulet de compét, ça devient rare aussi... :love:



c'est intéressant, mais a quelle heure on le ferme     :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> ON VA TOUS ÊTRE BANNIS ET Y AURA PLUS PERSONNE SUR LES FORUMS SAUF IDUCK QUI PARLERA DE FRANÇOIS BAYROU !!



JPTK, il faut raison gardé, ne sombre pas du coté obscur de la force


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2010)

AHHHHH MES YEUX ÇA PIQUE !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2010)

tombom a dit:


> ben moi j'aime pas quand on est mechant avec moi ...



écoute pticon jeune padawan, certes tu es un boulet, mais un petit boulet, petit, tout petit... donc, tu mouches ton nez, et tu files ranger ta chambre...


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

les modos on pas clotture se tradada!!!!!!


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (24 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> AHHHHH MES YEUX ÇA PIQUE !!



je sais moi aussi je suis du matin  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2010)

L'est mignon, ce petit... 
Dommage que je n'ai pas vu ça cette nuit...
On ne peut plus faire mumuse avec lui, maintenant...


----------



## sc3fab (24 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> L'est mignon, ce petit...
> Dommage que je n'ai pas vu ça cette nuit...
> On ne peut plus faire mumuse avec lui, maintenant...



Il a dut aller en cour sinon il se serait fait disputer par sa mère !!


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour revenir dans le sujet :
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144701/tim-cook-parle-d-apple-et-de-ses-produits



RABA-JOIE. 

(non mais qui se lève a 8H000 )


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

Je suis choqué pour de bon, là...

ça craint...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Février 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Je suis choqué pour de bon, là...
> 
> ça craint...


Remets-toi, hein !...
Ce n'est rien, tu n'as jamais vu quelqu'un s'énerver et insulter tout le monde ?!...
Descends de ton nuage... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2010)

*BOBBY! ARRÊTE UN PEU AVEC TES DOUBLE PSEUDOS À LA CON!!!*


----------



## chafpa (24 Février 2010)

Le barman devrait être aux arrêts de rigueur pour laisser passer tous ces posts de plus en plus débiles 

OK, je change de bistrot


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2010)

NAN MAIS DANS LA VRAIE VIE C'EST UN MEC EN OR ÇA SE TROUVE !!


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

Et sinon, la famille ?


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Je les emmerde les modos,
> le modo je le prend et je l'encul à sec, qu'il vienne me parler ce gros con !!!



A sec, c'est pas très gentil. 
Bon, bah voila.


----------

